# Pregnant or not?



## TomE (Apr 24, 2008)

Hey guys just wanted to see if anyone on here could tell me if my cichlid is pregnant and what would be the correct name.

I think its an *"INTERUPTUS"*

I had two of them but one died a few months ago so there is no other partner could be a chance of a Hybrid?

Its staying in the same area of my tank and is not eating which was the first indication to me.

Video link:


----------



## CICHLUDED (Aug 4, 2006)

It appears to be a Melanochromis speciesâ€¦

Maybe interruptus or johannii, not sureâ€¦

And it does look like it has a mouth full of eggs

.


----------



## sickchild (Jan 17, 2006)

Congrats! Looks like somebody knocked her up for sure! :thumb:


----------



## lovemycichlids805 (Apr 11, 2008)

Definetly holding :thumb: Looks like she has alot in there! Good Times...Good Luck and Congrats! :dancing:


----------

